# Liaquat University Of Medical Jamshoro (Seats Distribution)



## imeslo (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello Brothers and Sisters 
I need some information, I hope someone can help me

how UEAP (SELF FINANCE) and UDP admission category works in lumhs?
main website has 62 seats for local students, which is based on the district and 36 UDP

I am from Hyderabad, in the future I want to apply admission in lumhs under UEAP admission category
can anyone tell me what is the process and requirements, merit?

If possible, please someone give me a list of universities from sindh, under 3 or 4 lac per year, private universities

please reply
any help appreciated


----------

